# Auto CAD slingshot designs?



## MikeyRoy

Hey guys.

My dad has access to a waterjet cutter at work and I was asking him if I sent a design to him he could cut it out of steel or aluminum.

He said auto CAD would work and some other program but I cant remember the name of it....

But anyway...if someone could link me a Auto CAD design or something like that I'd like to get one in the works. I'll send the creater the made slingshot too.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## e~shot

I can't attache a .dxf file here. pls PM your email and can send it to you.


----------



## cgriffs

Ooh! I used to take an engineering course and still have Auto CAD. I'll definitely make something for you if you'll let me.

would be awesome









have fun guys


----------



## MikeyRoy

Send your files too [email protected]


----------



## RawSlingshots

is this offer still running? i can send you my derringer(pocket size and regular size) design in dxf,


----------



## wkhybo

thanks， [email protected]


----------



## maro

I can do this.

If anyone wants me to make a copy or do the drawing in autocad just send me picture with measures or remove from the Torsten.

Print without scale and check with a ruler measures in the sheet or if you need the dwg


----------



## Metropolicity

This still good to go? All my designs are digitized, just need to export the dxf.


----------



## Mr.Teh

Hello Marcos, thank you so much for the pouches on pdf :wave:


----------



## leon13

Mr.Teh said:


> Hello Marcos, thank you so much for the pouches on pdf :wave:


shoud i make a knife for it ?

i woud really like to do so ;-)

cheers


----------



## BlackBob

Very Useful PDF files, thanks


----------



## gabontz

Hello,

Can you please send the dxf files to my e-mail also?

Thanks!

gabi_belovan at yahoo.com


----------



## Jesse Sha

MikeyRoy said:


> Send your files too [email protected]


Hello,I've emailed you some DWG files.


----------

